# Take the Chartered Accountants World Quiz



## sammygee (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi there guys,

The Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia has just launched an online game for all students who think they know the world. We want to test your knowledge of the world's greatest cities, from London to New York to Zhengzhou&#8230; Are you up for the challenge!?

Along the way you'll explore some of the great places Chartered Accountants can work and live, and find out why becoming a Chartered Accountants might be the perfect career choice for you.

Take the quiz, see how you rank and let us know what you think. We would love to hear your thoughts!

Challenge Yourself


----------

